# November winner



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

ljilly28 won our November contest. So she gets to pick the next theme. Congrats!


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Congrats! Great photo!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Congratulations.......


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Awesome picture!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congrats !! :dblthumb2


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2 (Sep 5, 2010)

Congrats...Im so excited to see what the next one will be...I have never entered a photo cause each month it hasnt fit with my babies...I hope this month will be different....


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Love that picture...


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Great shot, congrats!!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for voting for silly Copley. I don't know why he got the notion into his puppy brain to carry the tr around, but it is one of his favorite things with which to parade around making woo woo noises.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> Thanks for voting for silly Copley. I don't know why he got the notion into his puppy brain to carry the tr around, but it is one of his favorite things with which to parade around making woo woo noises.


*Congratulations*-that must be so funny to see and hear. It's an awesome picture!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats! very cute!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations - that is an awesome shot


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

How about Black & White photos? I love the old fashioned feel of those, even if they're just changed on photo shop.

Maybe Play Time photos of goldens doing what they do best: playing?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I like both of those ideas. =)


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Congratulations! I've never known of a dog who played tennis.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Yay! Congrats. I voted for Copley, too. It was the perfect shot (pun intended?)


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Congradulation - cute picture.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats! I'm cracking up about the woo woo noises. Such a golden<:

I like both ideas for December<:


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Okay, I think Black&Whites then!


----------



## MidasMom (Jun 2, 2010)

*One of my favorite black and whites*

We were attempting to take family pictures last Christmas and this is Midas hogging the shot smiling and all.


----------



## TomCat'sGirl (Aug 27, 2010)

This here is Rocky Balboa aka Rocky the RockStar he's my angel baby. I miss him dearly every single day. This is my most favorite picture of him. Before he turned grey but out of his teenage years. He was puppy at heart for sure. I have this picture framed next to his boxof ashes.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

my little peanut maggie in b&w.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats, Jill! I always love your photos.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Gorgeous photo!!!!! I must have missed the theme, but this is an adorable capture of sweet Copley.


----------

